# Does anyone else find this ABSOLUTELY rude?!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it's kind of jerky. BUT - to make lemonade out of lemons, I would be double checking the email I sent to be sure it didn't have any huge turn offs to a breeder.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

This is my email:

I got a recommendation for you as a breeder from a young woman at a poodle forum and again you were mentioned in conversation with a poodle owner I met named Jessilyn ****** she said you produced lovely poodles and she is absolutely correct! I am looking for a white female standard for a companion and some creative grooming, I was hoping for characteristics of dark points and good conformation and lovely personality BUT the primary importance is a great personality and very social as I also own little dogs and good quality coat. A little about me: I have training as a vet tech but decided I liked grooming a bit more than giving shots and the cold clinic environment, I also train dogs in my spare time practical and unpractical stuff like putting away toys and turning on lights and the television even fetching a soda from the fridge (good times!), I feed my dogs raw, we walk and run at least 3 miles a day, live on a big piece of property and my dogs go everywhere with me even work (it does help when you are the boss of the grooming salon!). Hoping to find someone a happy little lady standard that will embrace nature walks and beach days as well as bum mornings on the couch at the salon. I was wondering if you would have any pups that you believe would suit my needs soon? I didn't see an application, what is your application process? Thank so much for reading in the meantime I would love to chat and get to know you and invite you to give me a call at the number provided!

Thank you!

Can someone throw me a bone and tell me anywhere I may have caused her to dismiss me as a poodle owner?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> This is my email:
> 
> I got a recommendation for you as a breeder from a young woman at a poodle forum and again you were mentioned in conversation with a poodle owner I met named Jessilyn ****** she said you produced lovely poodles and she is absolutely correct! I am looking for a white female standard for a companion and some creative grooming, I was hoping for characteristics of dark points and good conformation and lovely personality BUT the primary importance is a great personality and very social as I also own little dogs and good quality coat. A little about me: I have training as a vet tech but decided I liked grooming a bit more than giving shots and the cold clinic environment, I also train dogs in my spare time practical and unpractical stuff like putting away toys and turning on lights and the television even fetching a soda from the fridge (good times!), I feed my dogs raw, we walk and run at least 3 miles a day, live on a big piece of property and my dogs go everywhere with me even work (it does help when you are the boss of the grooming salon!). Hoping to find someone a happy little lady standard that will embrace nature walks and beach days as well as bum mornings on the couch at the salon. I was wondering if you would have any pups that you believe would suit my needs soon? I didn't see an application, what is your application process? Thank so much for reading in the meantime I would love to chat and get to know you and invite you to give me a call at the number provided!
> 
> ...


Nah, that email is great. I would just move on and dismiss that breeder as one I'd not want to deal with anyway.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't give up! I'm sure you can find the right breeder, and poodles are so wonderful! If she responded to that email so negatively, IMO you might be better off not getting a dog from her anyway. She doesn't come across as being very friendly/helpful.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You sound like a great dog owner. The right dog will come. When I was looking for an adult retired spoo, I felt that I got passed by because I was a shih tuz owner... I felt that they thought a spoo would be too much dog for me . I was always asked if I had owned a spoo before? When I would say no, they went into how much training ect was involved with a spoo. I will remind you that I was looking to buy a retired, trained adult dog ! Anyway, I just would not give up as I knew I would make a great spoo owner and I got a retired, 7 year old. She was everything that I hoped for and more. So don't give up. Your pup is waiting for you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That was a very nice introductory letter. Keep looking and you'll find the right breeder and SPOO!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounded like she just doesn't want to sell any of her puppies. She might be one of those weirdo hoarders. Who knows? I'd just move on. Forget her. There are plenty of good breeders around. If you say where you live approximately, I bet someone here can help with some ideas for a breeder. I personally know of some right here in Washington state who are lovely and breed fantastic dogs. Don't give up after the first try. It was probably a freak thing. Btw, your email sounded good to me. If I were a breeder with pups, I'd be talking to you more. You sound like you'd make a great home for a pup.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe her dogs don't have good coats... whew, she just saved you some disappointment.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I think your email sounds great! Keep looking, there will be a breeder who will be thrilled to send a pup off with you.

I've never been turned down from a breeder, but 3 rescues have rejected me. I'm a groomer myself, participate in obedience and rally, am a stay at home mom, but, nope, not good enough either.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the breeder sounds like a jerk and you should actually be grateful you found that out before getting a pup from her. can you imagine the support you would get (not) from her if you had one of her dogs? consider yourself lucky that did not happen.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I'd say since purchasing a poodle is a 2 way street......between a purchaser and a breeder, it's better you found out now that it would not work for whatever reason. I would just keep looking.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

This is not intended as an excuse for the breeder's rudeness, and I do believe she was rude. I think her problem might be that she dislikes "creative grooming." I have seen amazing photos of creative grooming. The skill needed to produce the look that is seen there takes my breath away. A good breeder spends years, maybe decades, trying to produce poodles of ideal conformation. They may not want to see their pups died and sculpted to look like something other than a poodle. This is just a guess on my part. To me you sound like an ideal poodle owner.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> This is my email:
> 
> I got a recommendation for you as a breeder from a young woman at a poodle forum and again you were mentioned in conversation with a poodle owner I met named Jessilyn ****** she said you produced lovely poodles and she is absolutely correct! I am looking for a white female standard for a companion and some creative grooming, I was hoping for characteristics of dark points and good conformation and lovely personality BUT the primary importance is a great personality and very social as I also own little dogs and good quality coat. A little about me: I have training as a vet tech but decided I liked grooming a bit more than giving shots and the cold clinic environment, I also train dogs in my spare time practical and unpractical stuff like putting away toys and turning on lights and the television even fetching a soda from the fridge (good times!), I feed my dogs raw, we walk and run at least 3 miles a day, live on a big piece of property and my dogs go everywhere with me even work (it does help when you are the boss of the grooming salon!). Hoping to find someone a happy little lady standard that will embrace nature walks and beach days as well as bum mornings on the couch at the salon. I was wondering if you would have any pups that you believe would suit my needs soon? I didn't see an application, what is your application process? Thank so much for reading in the meantime I would love to chat and get to know you and invite you to give me a call at the number provided!
> 
> ...


You are Gold in my book. Where do you live?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Poodlelvr said:


> This is not intended as an excuse for the breeder's rudeness, and I do believe she was rude. I think her problem might be that she dislikes "creative grooming." I have seen amazing photos of creative grooming. The skill needed to produce the look that is seen there takes my breath away. A good breeder spends years, maybe decades, trying to produce poodles of ideal conformation. They may not want to see their pups died and sculpted to look like something other than a poodle. This is just a guess on my part. To me you sound like an ideal poodle owner.


Or she might dislike Raw feeding.....but with such a terse response you will never know why. 

I would not let her sully your impression of Poodle Breeders as a whole. 

I have a real pet peeve about people who cannot take time to answer emails. And she was not going to answer yours in the first instance. It was only because of your continued diligence trying to contact her that she even did respond. Emails are so easy to answer....you open it up read it...and hit reply and type in a response. I have no idea why some people just choose to rudely ignore them.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Well I think your email sounds great! Keep looking, there will be a breeder who will be thrilled to send a pup off with you.
> 
> I've never been turned down from a breeder, but 3 rescues have rejected me. I'm a groomer myself, participate in obedience and rally, am a stay at home mom, but, nope, not good enough either.


I don't know what rescue you went to but, As a volunteer at a PRH and I can tell you, you and this Lady would have first choice of any dog in the place. I know a lot of people look down on rescues but we get a lot of retired show dogs looking for homes.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Marcie said:


> I don't know what rescue you went to but, As a volunteer at a PRH and I can tell you, you and this Lady would have first choice of any dog in the place. I know a lot of people look down on rescues but we get a lot of retired show dogs looking for homes.


i myself adopted a retired show dog - but from her breeder, and only after having been recommended by my other dog's breeder. pretty sad that people turn over to rescue dogs they have shown and used to enhance their reputations. i am sure there are occasions when a breeder is forced to retire for health or other family reasons and can no longer care for the dogs. but otherwise, no, i don't understand it.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I do think that breeders sometimes are over protective...but no excuse to be rude. She should at least had a conversation with you where she discussed her concerns. I don't know what alerted her but she sure didn't handle it in a kind or professionally way. I like other here on the forum would encourage you to not give up....poodle ownership is worth the search even if it started out badly.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wasn't there once somebody on here who got an email from their Spoo breeder saying that they had disgraced their dog's heritage because they had him in a teddy bar trim or something like that? I remember that it was a shockingly harsh email. And that the dog looked beautiful in the trim.
Anyhow, I brought it up to point out , that somebody like that would probably be horrified at the thought of creative grooming, so who knows, maybe it was the same breeder?
Also, on the raw feeding - there are a whole lot of breeders out there who are devoted proplan users, who would be horrified to hear raw....
It might be best to keep those two things to yourself, until you hear from the breeder what their feelings are on these issues.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Poodlelvr said:


> This is not intended as an excuse for the breeder's rudeness, and I do believe she was rude. I think her problem might be that she dislikes "creative grooming." I have seen amazing photos of creative grooming. The skill needed to produce the look that is seen there takes my breath away. A good breeder spends years, maybe decades, trying to produce poodles of ideal conformation. They may not want to see their pups died and sculpted to look like something other than a poodle. This is just a guess on my part. To me you sound like an ideal poodle owner.


I thought perhaps too in looking over it that she may not like the idea of creative grooming, I've done pet-safe color for a while now and it doesn't hurt the dog nor would I ever make a dog that is stressed out go through the process (but maybe she is one of those breeders who doesn't get that?) and I thought it'd be a great way to boost my skills as a groomer at my shop while we are out (which is always). I was thinking more poodley-cuts but colored I'd always want my standard to look like a poodle just a colorful one ever so often, I've always wanted a standard I could dye her ears and poms pink occasionally. Some folks just don't like it regardless to whether its painless or not I guess that is a personal reason I can respect if she'd have just explained in a nicer way or even gave me a reason at all besides no.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you all SO much for the encouraging messages sorry I took so long it was a long day grooming! I've been through this so much in the past few years with breeders as I've been searching, I don't know if maybe I'm just running into the worst breeders or maybe I'm aiming too high in what kind of qualities in a poodle I'm looking for I can't figure it out. But I guess I have some encouraging news I have contacted a breeder about a white girl pup and if someone she's giving first pick on doesn't want her I'm a second choice sooo I guess I'll browse around still in case it falls through. I live in Tacoma WA for those who asked  You guys are great.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wasn't there once somebody on here who got an email from their Spoo breeder saying that they had disgraced their dog's heritage because they had him in a teddy bar trim or something like that? I remember that it was a shockingly harsh email. And that the dog looked beautiful in the trim.
> Anyhow, I brought it up to point out , that somebody like that would probably be horrified at the thought of creative grooming, so who knows, maybe it was the same breeder?
> Also, on the raw feeding - there are a whole lot of breeders out there who are devoted proplan users, who would be horrified to hear raw....
> It might be best to keep those two things to yourself, until you hear from the breeder what their feelings are on these issues.
> ...


A breeder freaked out over a teddy bear clip? I admit I'm more fond of a poodle face but that seems a bit overboard, I do wonder if it is the same breeder, I'll keep the name to myself though to avoid anything taken as slander. 
As far as keeping the intent of use of a pet poodle and feeding I can't lie even through omission I've never been able to in these kinds of things, I would rather someone know exactly what kind of home I would be and excuse me as a home than have their pup come home to me with dishonesty tainting my relationship with the breeder I want to have a lifelong friendship and support with. I'd like someone to feel good about me as a home and a person and fibbing, even little ones, is just not in my nature, its only fair to them and myself. Though I probably am setting myself up for failure in some situations.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> A breeder freaked out over a teddy bear clip? I admit I'm more fond of a poodle face but that seems a bit overboard, I do wonder if it is the same breeder, I'll keep the name to myself though to avoid anything taken as slander.
> 
> As far as keeping the intent of use of a pet poodle and feeding I can't lie even through omission I've never been able to in these kinds of things, I would rather someone know exactly what kind of home I would be and excuse me as a home than have their pup come home to me with dishonesty tainting my relationship with the breeder I want to have a lifelong friendship and support with. I'd like someone to feel good about me as a home and a person and fibbing, even little ones, is just not in my nature, its only fair to them and myself. Though I probably am setting myself up for failure in some situations.



Maybe so in some situations, but it will all work out when a breeder who appreciates what you offer comes along.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I haven't met any rude breeders but on this forum somewhere a perfectly nice lady was turned down by a rescue because she sent in a photo of herself and there was a dobe in the photo too (not hers). Apparently that rescue felt you can't even be in an area that has a dobe IN it, even if it's not yours! Someone said they got rejected because they had grandchildren! So don't worry, there's some strange-headed notions out there.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

some "rescues" appear to be run by animal hoarders, who would have a hard time turning an animal over to st. francis of assisi.


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

I got rude responses from at least 8 breeders before I found Girl Puppy's. Several just didn't respond. The reasons for rudeness and the fact they wouldn't sell to me were:
1. I have an intact male. You know, that I am not breeding and will not breed, and who is getting fixed at 18-24 months. God forbid I want to leave him intact for health benefits.
2. I follow Dr. Dodd's vaccine schedule 
3. I crate train:alberteinstein:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You're in Tacoma Wa? You're a hop, skip and a jump away from this very well respected breeder of Spoos and toys. I know her personally and she's the epitome of a lady...very nice and breeds awesome dogs.
Standard Poodles

You can also get ideas from her if she doesn't have any now. You can call my breeder, president of Puget Sound Poodle Club and he'll know about people who have Spoo puppies. He's really "big" in the show world and has bred some of the best of the best. VALCOPYSHOWDOGS.COM 

One of the gals in our club has puppies now. She brings them to handling class. I don't know if they're all spoken for or not but they're lovely. I think she has two litters and they're probably ready to go or just about. My breeder doesn't breed Standards and is, in fact slowing down on Poodles and working on wash and wear toy Fox Terriers. But he can sure help you locate some good breeders around here. (I'm up north from you and so is he) 

I enjoyed getting puppies from someone close to where I live. I could visit them and him ahead of time and we got to know each other and it just made it so much nicer than long distance. He's helped me with the showing of my Matisse. In fact, we co own him so he can handle him in the ring. (he's a judge and can't handle someone else's dog so he has to co own) Sometimes I handle him.

Anyhow, there are a few ideas close to home for ya. Keep at it. You can find a nice puppy. I'd not emphasize the creative grooming but just say you're a groomer and all the other good things about you. With Farthing Poodles, when I talked to her (was thinking of going with her at first but decided on Valcopy, as he was closer to me and had puppies just about ready) I told her I didn't want to neuter my puppy until mature and she said, "well, we can talk about it." So, I think most are open to the new research about health and waiting to neuter. My breeder said he didn't care what I did. But with Maurice, the puppy I'm not showing was put on a limited registration which means any puppies he'd produce can not be registered. He is not fit to be bred. But Matisse is so he's still showing, working toward his grand champion. 

Anyhow, good luck.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

That was so nice, PoodleBeguiled!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

patk said:


> some "rescues" appear to be run by animal hoarders, who would have a hard time turning an animal over to st. francis of assisi.


Not all Rescues are "run by animal horders", In fact Poodle Rescue of Houston's Director just won an award here in Houston for her work in the rescue community. She also breeds and shows Standard poodles who have won many awards and ribbons and continue to do so. Poodle Rescue of Houston ("PRH") has a very well organized, well staffed, clean facility that can house over 60 dogs at any one time.

There is a hospital on site to help with the every day needs of the dogs i.e. shots, medications, wound care, heartworm treatment, skin issues, and teeth cleaning. When an dog is taken in it is immediately vetted, given capstar for fleas, tested for heartworms, if none present then given heartworm preventative. We have a groomer at the facility that grooms the rescue dogs as they come in and maintains their coats throughout their stay with PRH. PRH also repairs broken limbs and other surgical problems a dog may have. 

All the dogs have kennels with runs and are housed in an air-conditioned / heated building. Even though they have runs they are taken out 3 times a day for exercise in the play yards. 

All PRH dogs are inside dogs (no matter how large), they will never be housed outdoors. We adopt out to anybody that can show they can care for a dog i.e. do you have the time for a dog, you must promise to give heartworm preventative once a month, regular vet visits, and grooming. If you live in an apartment or condo, will they allow a dog in the apartment complex or condo. All PRH dogs are microchiped as well.

PRH adopted out over 500 dogs last year and receive pictures, emails and letters from thankful owners.

No, not all rescues are run by "animal horders" even if a dog is hard to place, it is NOT put down and will stay in the facility until we can find it a home. I think PRH would get the thumbs up from St. Francis of Assisi.

PRH will have a booth at Houston's Reliant Park World Series of Dog Shows, If you are in the neighborhood stop by and meet some of the hard working volunteers. PRH website: poodlerescueofhouston.org


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

Hence why she said "some rescues".


----------



## Ms.Bijou (Jun 17, 2014)

You don't need to lie but why not keep some of the info on the down-low until you've established a good raport with a breeder. If they like YOU they will be a lot more "lenient" about things that would normally put them off at the outset when they don't know you from Adam.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just told the breeders I was checking out... about my past dogs...the breeds, how long they lived, my background in animal behavior, my fenced yard, what I'd like to do with my dogs...as far as the idea of agility, free style dance, obedience, fun things around here. I said I'd supply them with references if wanted. They could visit my existing dogs and my place if they like. I talked about my philosophy in how I believe in gentle, progressive (PR) training methods. I asked them how their pups are raised, where in the house, what kind of socializing, health testing, temperaments. I went a lot off reputation with a couple of them. I looked at their pedigrees...the lines, what kinds of titles they had. I like to see in many cases, conformation titles, but also working or agility titles...something like that that shows they have the physical and mental ability to do what they should be able to do. I asked about the longevity of their dogs and what they died from. I asked around. I went and visited to meet the breeder's dogs and see the puppies. The temperament of Valcopy Poodles are hard to match...stupendous. I talked to many handlers, exhibitors and other breeders who were familiar with his dogs and other puppy buyers of his dogs. He got consistently raving reviews.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> This is my email:
> 
> I got a recommendation for you as a breeder from a young woman at a poodle forum and again you were mentioned in conversation with a poodle owner I met named Jessilyn ****** she said you produced lovely poodles and she is absolutely correct! I am looking for a white female standard for a companion and some creative grooming, I was hoping for characteristics of dark points and good conformation and lovely personality BUT the primary importance is a great personality and very social as I also own little dogs and good quality coat. A little about me: I have training as a vet tech but decided I liked grooming a bit more than giving shots and the cold clinic environment, I also train dogs in my spare time practical and unpractical stuff like putting away toys and turning on lights and the television even fetching a soda from the fridge (good times!), I feed my dogs raw, we walk and run at least 3 miles a day, live on a big piece of property and my dogs go everywhere with me even work (it does help when you are the boss of the grooming salon!). Hoping to find someone a happy little lady standard that will embrace nature walks and beach days as well as bum mornings on the couch at the salon. I was wondering if you would have any pups that you believe would suit my needs soon? I didn't see an application, what is your application process? Thank so much for reading in the meantime I would love to chat and get to know you and invite you to give me a call at the number provided!
> 
> ...



I think your email is good, but some of the language could be a bit too colloquial for some breeders. I would leave out the good quality coat and pigment, as I doubt a breeder will say "sorry, my poodles have poor coats and pigment. My dogs aren't a good match".

Here are my suggestions in red:


I got a recommendation for you as a breeder from a young woman at a poodle forum and again you were mentioned in conversation with a poodle owner I met named Jessilyn ****** she said you produced lovely poodles and she is absolutely correct! I currently own ____________ and would love to add a white female standard poodle to my pack. What draws me to standard poodles is their intelligence, and personality, and as a groomer, what I am really looking forward to is having an outlet for all my creativity! 
I feed my dogs raw, we walk and run at least 3 miles a day, live on a big piece of property and my dogs go everywhere with me, even work, so I feel a poodle would fit in really well. 

Do you have any current or future breeding plans for (insert name of your favourite bitch or stud)? She/he is stunning.I didn't see an application, what is your application process? Thank so much for reading, feel free to call the number provided!

Thank you!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Ms.Bijou said:


> You don't need to lie but why not keep some of the info on the down-low until you've established a good raport with a breeder. If they like YOU they will be a lot more "lenient" about things that would normally put them off at the outset when they don't know you from Adam.


I guess that works but honestly I didn't think anything I said was potentially offputting until I really thought picked apart my message I dunno I really don't want to get paranoid about saying the wrong thing and overthinking stuff, living with social anxiety I do that enough anyway.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You're in Tacoma Wa? You're a hop, skip and a jump away from this very well respected breeder of Spoos and toys. I know her personally and she's the epitome of a lady...very nice and breeds awesome dogs.
> Standard Poodles
> 
> You can also get ideas from her if she doesn't have any now. You can call my breeder, president of Puget Sound Poodle Club and he'll know about people who have Spoo puppies. He's really "big" in the show world and has bred some of the best of the best. VALCOPYSHOWDOGS.COM
> ...


Thank you so very much Poodlebeguiled! I didn't see a number for Valcopy just an email do you happen to have a number? I went the email route anyhow and will contact the breed club tomorrow, thanks you are an angel.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Thank you all SO much for the encouraging messages sorry I took so long it was a long day grooming! I've been through this so much in the past few years with breeders as I've been searching, I don't know if maybe I'm just running into the worst breeders or maybe I'm aiming too high in what kind of qualities in a poodle I'm looking for I can't figure it out. But I guess I have some encouraging news I have contacted a breeder about a white girl pup and if someone she's giving first pick on doesn't want her I'm a second choice sooo I guess I'll browse around still in case it falls through. I live in Tacoma WA for those who asked  You guys are great.


HI! I'm also from Tacoma! Your reasons why you want a a standard poodle are almost identical to my own. I got my girl from canzone standard poodles. He is an amazing breeder who felt that I was a perfect match for one of his dogs. Only downfall is that he mostly produces blacks with occasional cream-whites and he doesn't have litters often, but I know he is planning a litter by the end of the year and will be breeding Aria's mother, so maybe he will get a couple of cream-whites out of her. 

I had no desire in showing my girl, but my breeder encouraged me too because she was such a good looking pup and I'm thankful I gave in  he has been so supportive and there for me every step of the way. It is very unusual for a breeder to encourage someone with no show experience to take one of their dogs into the ring, but because of my experience as a groomer and my plans to compete in grooming competitions and agility with her, he thought I had what it takes 
Even though she is a cream-white, she faded to white as she got older and she now just turned 2. She has great coat and is 10x better than I could have asked for. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Khaleesiandthepoms said:


> Thank you so very much Poodlebeguiled! I didn't see a number for Valcopy just an email do you happen to have a number? I went the email route anyhow and will contact the breed club tomorrow, thanks you are an angel.


I'll pm you his number


----------

